#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Mail Merge - Is it possible to have a Sub Total & 3 other Totals

## RossInk

Is it possible to have a sub total calculating my overdue amount, then have a total for each currency i.e Sterling, Euro & dollar?

It would also work to my advantage if these totals only appeared when the currency is used by a client, so if only Sterling is  used then that should be the only total to appear but if Sterling & Euro are used then these two totals appear.

Please see attached.

mailmerge.xlsx mailmerge.docx

----------


## macropod

Yes, it is possible, but your question implies you also want to be able to merge variable numbers of records for each client onto the same letter. That means you can't use a normal letter merge. You can use Word's Catalogue/Directory Mailmerge facility for this (the terminology depends on the Word version). To see how to do so with any mailmerge data source supported by Word, check out my Microsoft Word Catalogue/Directory Mailmerge Tutorial at:
http://lounge.windowssecrets.com/ind...owtopic=731107
or
http://www.gmayor.com/Zips/Catalogue%20Mailmerge.zip
The tutorial covers everything from list creation to the insertion & calculation of values in multi-record tables in letters. Do read the tutorial before trying to use the mailmerge document included with it.

For some worked examples, see the attachment to the posts at:
http://www.msofficeforums.com/mail-m...html#post23345
http://www.msofficeforums.com/mail-m...html#post30327

None of the above contemplate the use of different currencies. That can be accomodated using tests such as I've posted in your separate question about currency formats, but it also adds a whole new level of complexity.

----------

